# Toro 521 vs Wordlawn 22



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Is it just me or does the Worldlawn 22 inch thrower look like a clone of my Toro 521? Even the plastic chute looks identical!
22" | Worldlawn Power Equipment, Inc.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Correction, the actual Auger is different (never seen anyone copy that huge Toro Auger)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*They might have got the idea from TORO.:icon_whistling::facepalm_zpsdj194qh*


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks like a cheap copy and the fact there ad keeps calling it electric and shows a gas engine makes me see not a very good copy.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

They may have meant "electric start", but left the "start" out....

*22″ electric Snow Thrower features a friction disc transmission

*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The Chinese clone (aka copy, rip-off, steal, cheat) pretty much anything and everything.
You would think it would be illegal to sell them in the US, but apparantly it isnt.

Scot


----------

